# iPhone Remote Scheduler App



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

While I don't currently use the remote scheduler functionality, I think this would be a great idea. iPhone fatigue may have set in on TCF but there are 10 _million_ iPhones in use "out there". There is a market for this kind of application and I, for one, would pay $4.99 for it. That is to say, if it was super easy to use, I would start using the remote scheduler feature. I'm sure there are others out there would do the same.


----------



## wmearly (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm with you. I've been looking for an App like this ever since I purchased my iPhone. It's extremely puzzling that an App like this isn't available! Of course you can always do remote scheduling through mobile Safari on Tivo's site or Yahoo's TV listing site. It's just not that easy to do with a mobile stripped down browser like Safari.


----------



## Viral (Feb 15, 2002)

I know tivo has its web app that kind of sort of lets you do this, and it's ok in a pinch, but coming over to cable (and back to real tivos) from DirecTV, the biggest thing I miss so far is the official DirecTV Iphone scheduler app. It is VERY slick and so easy to use.

This seems like a fairly simple thing for Tivo to build and implement, given that 3/4 of the work has already been done for the webapp. In a time where they are looking for every differentiator they can find, this would be great.

Tivo, take a look at the DirecTV scheduler app and do you best to match or exceed that functionality and you'll have a huge winner on your hands!

Thanks!


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

I was about to create a post whining about this very topic but then I noticed this thread. I should have know that other smart TiVo users would also see the need and benefit of this app. TiVo, pleeeeeease develop an iPhone app to control remote scheduling from our iPhones!! Thanks.


----------



## mdryja (Dec 24, 2002)

I am very disappointed with this as well. The mobile Tivo web interface is pathetic, and today wasn't even working (it wouldn't register you logging in). I find it sad that the only way TiVo seems to think they can make money these days is by suing people. Where's the innovation? They should be embarrassed that directv of all people had usurped them in this respect.


----------



## holmete (Aug 28, 2007)

There is an app but it's not from Tivo. It's called iTV and all you have to do is add your tivo.com user name and password to connect your account and you can schedule recordings from your iphone or ipod touch. I don't like it because it's not a native Tivo app.


----------



## mdryja (Dec 24, 2002)

I've seen i.TV, but I wasn't overly impressed, unfortunately. For example, say you want to record something at a set time and day on channel 733. This is difficult to do. 

I think that i.TV has bitten off more than they can chew. 

The Tivo remote control functionality also doesn't seem to work for me; while other apps, like DVRShow, have no problem . . . .

Oh well. Still would like a Tivo native app!


----------

